# bluetooth in gto



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

i have bought the gto buttons for the bluetooth from holden.http://members.cox.net/05gto/interior.htm here is a link.
and then i have bought a bluetooth kit. now i will instal my self. what do you guys think


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Can you post pictures of the install?? That would really be helpful... I was thinking about doing the same thing.

Thanks...


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

The Factory bluetooth kit is available from JHP.com.au It connects directly to the factory stereo. Only one button is installed next to the Traction control switch. Here's is the description from the Holden.com.au website:

"This fully integrated Bluetooth mobile phone kit provides the ultimate in hands free mobile communication. Single switch operation, and voice recognition enable the user to make and receive calls, without the need to see or touch the handset. As long as the mobile phone is located within approximately 10 metres from the Bluetooth module, the system will automatically link to the existing audio system. Please contact your Holden Dealer to determine what handsets are compatible."

I've ordered it from Geoff at JPH, costs was $380 shipped. I considered buyin the Motorola 1000 for $299 but install runs another $125 on average. I figured get the factory piece instead and be done with it. Will


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

can you please tell me how you installed the factory bluetooth because i did not install mine yet and if the factory one does not involve cutting wires i would get it. can you tell me how you installed your.
thanks


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

There's a special connector on the back of the radio, it plugs directly into it. Was very simple, took less than an hour. Hardest part was removing the radio which requires a cheap tool to disengage the locks (4 holes on face). The stereo provides the 12v, grnd, speaker etc. Bonded right off the bat with my Motorola 710.


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

where can i buy this from i could not find it in the link that you gave me in the first post.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm sorry bout that, they don't have it listed but when I called I asked about it and they have it available. Email or give them a ring. They're 16 hours ahead of EST.


----------



## GTODan (Nov 9, 2004)

Does anyone have the specific part number of those terminals for the connector? When I went to my dealers service manager he said he would give them to me but he has several hundred different types and having the part number would be best.


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

The Part Number Is 92143075


----------



## GTODan (Nov 9, 2004)

2005GTO said:


> The Part Number Is 92143075


No, not the part number for the connector, the part number for the spade terminals that go into it (that the wire gets soldered to). All those terminals in the bins at the dealer have part numbers. If I can discover the right one I wont have to sift thorugh dozens and dozens of types trying to find the right one.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTODan said:


> No, not the part number for the connector, the part number for the spade terminals that go into it (that the wire gets soldered to). All those terminals in the bins at the dealer have part numbers. If I can discover the right one I wont have to sift thorugh dozens and dozens of types trying to find the right one.


There isn't a pn, I have some here (I hooked up GROUCHO)!!!!


----------



## GTODan (Nov 9, 2004)

Well the service manager took me back and showed me the cases he kept them in and they were in bags that had the part number on them. The bins had the same part number so they had some way to reference them. With all the trouble this is I should just have cut the connector off and connected the wires together directly. 

I would be happy to buy 6 from you if you have more. I may as well use the connector since I already bought the darn thing.


----------

